# a week in germany...



## idolomantis (Aug 5, 2008)

lol this is a typical week where everything goes wrong.

1 min b4 leaving home: dumb cop arrives to tell that our campingcar is not allowed.. *swear* off lol

going to germany: boring ride.. ugly flat landscape and the leadsinger of disturbed was sreaming in my ear.

first stop: stupid parking place with only a few slugs.

2nd stop: hopeless camping

3rd 4th and 5th stop: same.

most camping where runned by deutch womans, speaking deutch. sister gets accident and feet needed stitching.

some german retard popped 1 of my remaining milkteeth out.

next year better. and where the *swear* leave these people there foodstores?! driving trough towns for hours and finding no shops &lt;_&lt; 

reccomended for people who wants to sit on on empty grassfields and reading the whole day.

forgot to mention that it was boring?


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 5, 2008)

That sounds fun. :mellow:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 6, 2008)

:lol: [SIZE=12pt] &lt;_&lt; Are we related or what?![/SIZE]


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 6, 2008)

sounds irritating :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 6, 2008)

in dutch: het was Kalitatief Uitermate Tereurstellend


----------



## Giosan (Aug 6, 2008)

Did you atleast had some sunshine? :huh:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 6, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Did you atleast had some sunshine? :huh:


yeah, tottaly not, or 30 degrees.. stupid...


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 7, 2008)

Does not sound like fun


----------



## Felix.B (Aug 7, 2008)

hehe,nothing against germany :angry:


----------

